# Help! Have I got a rare kitten.....?



## Daisydoo87 (May 21, 2013)

Morning all! 

Wondered if you could help me determine what sex one of my babies is. This little kitten is a tri coloured bundle and we believe he is a boy! 

I have attached a picture...........would be greatdul for your opinion as I know that sexing kittens can be very hard when they are so young.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm no expert by any means, but from all of the pictures posted on here and people have said "it's a boy" I think you've got a boy--it looks like two little balls forming and I don't see a slit.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a girl. Lots of female kittens have those two little 'dots' (I should know what the they are but don't!) between anus and vulva.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lots of references about to Tortoisehell males very rarely occurring...are usually sterile I believe and have something unusual in their sex linked genetics I think.

Still time for the sex change fairy to call....couldnt be 100% sure myself from the pics that baby is a boy though. 

Can we see the face too!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd have it as a girl too.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I thinks its a girl


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

And if anyone knows the purpose of those fluffy 'dots' on female kittens (other than to sometimes almost fool me they are testicles and she is a he) please let me know... not knowing small things like that drives me crazy!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Girly, there's more of a gap between the anus and the 'dot' in boys.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no idea why they're there but they do sort of swell up in the latter stages of pregnancy. Never been able to work out the function.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> I have no idea why they're there but they do sort of swell up in the latter stages of pregnancy. Never been able to work out the function.


They do, don't they, now you mention it. I'll put my vet to the test next time.. but I bet he doesn't know either


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's me - observational skills high, knowledge rubbish


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Daisydoo87 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Wondered if you could help me determine what sex one of my babies is. This little kitten is a tri coloured bundle and we believe he is a boy!
> 
> I have attached a picture...........would be greatdul for your opinion as I know that sexing kittens can be very hard when they are so young.


It looks like a female and if it is a tortie, which it appears to be, then it should indeed be a girl. By tri-colour, you mean white/black/ginger?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

havoc said:


> I'd have it as a girl too.


have looked again without the sun blinding me, and yes, it's a girl, agree with you havoc.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Think about it, why do men have nipples? Why do we have an appendix? Defo a girl.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> That's me - observational skills high, knowledge rubbish


Amusing... but I know that not to be true  And now Calvine has got me started on men's nipples and whatever the plural of appendix is....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At a guess i would say they are anal sacs.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Defo a girl - one of my silver girls had very pronounced dots but they don't look like testicles in the flesh


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Little girl .... No fur bobbles on that one


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely a girl, have shared several times about one of my queen with those 'dots' who's been judged at shows as a boy even after checking under the tail on more than one occasion


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Tis a wee baby queenie for sure - that it is.


----------



## Koalio (May 26, 2013)

Two of my girls have the little "dots" too. I thought I was the only one doubting myself. Thanks for the post and following education!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Girl.
Dots: anal glands?
Swelling in pregnancy: could it just be from pressure of the uterus?
Appendix: plural Appendices?
Appendix function: vestigial caecum found in herbivorous mammals but not utilised by omnivores?
Male nipples: you got me there......


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Those two little furry bumps are in fact the cat equivalent of Labia Majora. They don't really form fully in the cat as they do in the human so your just left with the two little bumps.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> And if anyone knows the purpose of those fluffy 'dots' on female kittens (other than to sometimes almost fool me they are testicles and she is a he) please let me know... not knowing small things like that drives me crazy!


When they are 'just' born iv found females look like two empty testicle sacks,really baggy,it used to get me wondering a lot when I have my 1st litters.

I now check for baggy sacks for females and full sacks for boys lol.

Its so much easier sexing at birth than afterwards I find.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I think it's a girl - but it has a career ahead of it as a male impersonator!:biggrin:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Those two little furry bumps are in fact the cat equivalent of Labia Majora. They don't really form fully in the cat as they do in the human so your just left with the two little bumps.


That's a thought that had been forming in the back of my mind. Presumably the hormonal changes in late pregnancy are the reason for them to become more prominent.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Its so much easier sexing at birth than afterwards I find.


Agree, soon as possible after birthing. Things can swell a bit after that making it more difficult, then as they grow it's far more obvious of course.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Girl.
> Dots: anal glands?
> Swelling in pregnancy: could it just be from pressure of the uterus?
> Appendix: plural Appendices?
> ...


Not purely decorative, as one might think. If you've got a very hairy bloke, helps to know if you've got him the right way up before you start.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Not purely decorative, as one might think. If you've got a very hairy bloke, helps to know if you've got him the right way up before you start.


No need for nipples. If he sounds like he's suffocating he's the wrong way up and the pillow is smothering him.


----------

